# crested gecko not feeding



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi, i have a crested called Geronimo but i have never seen him eat. he is alive and I am supplying food for him but I still haven't seen him eat except for when I stick some food onto his nose. Is this a common privacy thing with geckos or am I the odd one out? please awnser


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

cresties are quite shy animals and I have never seen my male eat but i have seen my female eating. being noctural u will rarely see them active. 
Surely when you feed crickets , they are disappearing?


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

no, actually i don't feed him crickets. I don't know if he's eating the CGD I give him, because it always settles before I can look


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

to ensure mine are eating i count the crickets i feed them. only one of my cresties will eat CGD, the other loves baby food (fruit ones) she takes that off my fingers.


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

mealworm are good to feed too, again you can count them to ensure he is eating


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll take note of that. however, he is only a baby and I do not want anything to happen to him. maybe if I chop the mealies head off?


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

yes you can do that if you want too. mine are babies too and i feed really small mealies.


----------

